# New Char Griller Duo Model 5050



## jw3s (Aug 22, 2010)

Went to the Wally World to look for any deals on clearance in on grills. I found the Char Griller Duo on sale for $200. thought i was a good deal and i really like the idea of having a gas and charcoal grill in one unit, so i went home to do some research on the grill and saw mostly good reviews. So I waited for a few days to see if i might get any cheaper but finally jumped on one the other night. 

I put it together in a few hours taking my time to try and make sure everything fit tight and square as it could. I was pretty easy to put together and the destrucions were fairly easy to follow. The only major trouble i ran into was on one of the brackets that the the far left burner was supposed to screw into had a bit of slag for a weld that wouldnt let the screw start to thread into. i just used a larger self tapper and everything fits well. 

I first thoughts was that it was a nice unit that should give some good results. its not super high end tank but think i will do me just fine. It needs the basic mods that most grills need to do some quality smoking but i was kinda of excited to see that Char Giller offers a side fire box that will bolt right up, i was also looking at connect the two chambers to expand the space Idk. down the road.

the first major mod it going to add bigger wheels and prolly make it a four wheel unit.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 22, 2010)

A good friend of mine has one and loves it. So best of luck with it and Happy Smoking.

Keep posting Q Views


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 25, 2010)

I have the same thing with the SFB.  You will love it once you get it modified.  I highly recomend the normal mods.  Extend the vent pipe to grate level, better thermometers, heat baffle and take some hi-temp silicone to all the holes and bolts.  I am adding some hi-temp fireplace rope to mine this weekend.  I got by with some foil this last smoke and it held temps so much better.  Plus use the silicone where the firebox attaches to the main chamber.  It will flex a little when you move it around, but it holds well.

Enjoy it!!!


----------

